# arping:unknown host error

## queen

I am trying to get an unknown ip address from an unknown net/subnet only by knowing its mac address I tried arping but I get error unknown host. Tried both versions of arping in portage 2.05 and 2.06

----------

## bunder

are you on the same network segment as the device in question?

----------

## queen

 *bunder wrote:*   

> are you on the same network segment as the device in question?

 

yes

----------

## queen

 *queen wrote:*   

>  *bunder wrote:*   are you on the same network segment as the device in question? 
> 
> yes

 

EDIT: I realized I had a mistake. It's not on the same segment.

----------

## bunder

what's your network setup?  depending on the configuration (cisco switches and stuff), arp between vlan's might be blocked.

cheers

----------

## queen

 *bunder wrote:*   

> what's your network setup?  depending on the configuration (cisco switches and stuff), arp between vlan's might be blocked.
> 
> cheers

 

I don't have vlan. Simple connection to the modem, wired. I launch also the wifi card sometimes.

----------

